# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Ναυτικά Μουσεία και Πλοία > Πλοία Μουσεία Ελλάδος >  Αργώ

## triad

Το ταξίδι της «Αργούς» από την Ιωλκό στην Κολχίδα (σημερινή Γεωργία) θα κάνει το ερχόμενο φθινόπωρο το αντίγραφο του κωπηλατικού προϊστορικού πλοίου (14ος αι. π.Χ.), το οποίο κατασκευάζεται στο Βόλο, στο πλαίσιο προγράμματος πειραματικής ναυτικής αρχαιολογίας.

Όπως αναφέρει η Ελευθεροτυπία, οι αρχαιολόγοι εκτιμούν ότι το ταξίδι θα προσφέρει πολλά στις μέχρι τώρα γνώσεις μας για τη ναυσιπλοΐα και τις σχέσεις των λαών του Εύξεινου Πόντου. Ήδη από τις έρευνες πειραματικής ναυτικής αρχαιολογίας των τελευταίων χρόνων φαίνεται ότι υπήρχε δυνατότητα επικοινωνίας των προϊστορικών κατοίκων της Αγίας Πετρούπολης με τη Δήλο.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι μύθος ότι οι «υπερβόρειοι» (κάτοικοι της σημερινής Αγίας Πετρούπολης) έστελναν δώρα στη Δήλο, τιμώντας τη Λητώ που καταγόταν από τα μέρη τους. Είναι δηλαδή δυνατόν πλοία από την Αγ.Πετρούπολη, διασχίζοντας ποτάμια και λίμνες που οδηγούν στον Εύξεινο Πόντο, να έφτασαν στο Αιγαίο.

Η διαδρομή της σημερινής «Αργούς» θα προσεγγίζει αυτήν του Ιάσονα με τους 50 συντρόφους του. Θα ταξιδεύει μόνο ημέρα και πάντοτε «ενόψει ακτών». Θα ξεκινήσει από τον Βόλο και θα κινηθεί μέσω Αιγαίου-Προποντίδας, κατά μήκος των βόρειων ακτών της Μικράς Ασίας και θα καταλήξουν στις ακτές της Γεωργίας.

Υπολογίζεται ότι θα χρειαστούν πάνω από 30 μέρες πλεύσης με κουπιά, δηλαδή πάνω από δύο μήνες. Οι 50 κωπηλάτες θα είναι όλοι πολίτες από τα κράτη-μέλη της ΕΕ, δίνοντας μια συμβολική διάσταση στην ανάπτυξη πολιτιστικών και επιχειρηματικών σχέσεων μεταξύ των χωρών του Εύξεινου Πόντου και των χωρών της Ευρώπης.

news.in.gr

----------


## Michael

Παρεμπιπτόντως (για όποιον τυχόν ενδιαφέρεται), "αργώ" στα αρχαία χρόνια σήμαινε "γοργή", δηλαδή "γρήγορή"! Το θηλυκό γένος προφανώς λόγω συμφωνίας με το σχετικό ουσιαστικό που δεν ήταν το "πλοίο", αλλά η "ναύς", εξ ου και τα παράγωγα "ναυτικός", "ναυτοσύνη" κ.ο.κ. Στην γενική πτώση μάλιστα παρουσιάζει ανωμαλία και κλίνεται ως "της νηός" εξ ου και "νηολόγιο", "νηοπομπή", "νηοψία" κ.ο.κ.

----------


## Morgan

http://www.bridge-log.com/articles/g...-argo-to-life/

----------


## MIRSINI

Tο ιστορικό πλοίο, που χρησιμοποίησαν ο Iάσονας και οι Aργοναύτες για να πάρουν το Xρυσόμαλλο Δέρας από την Kολχίδα, ανακατασκευάζεται στον Bόλο από την ομάδα του Iνστιτούτου Eρευνας Aρχαίας Nαυπηγικής «NAYΔOMOΣ» με σκοπό να πραγματοποιήσει το ίδιο ταξίδι. 
Για την κατασκευή του η ομάδα χρησιμοποιεί τις τεχνικές των αρχαίων Eλλήνων, αλλά και εργαλεία εκείνης της εποχής, όπως ξύλινα σφυριά και σκαρπέλα.
Tο πλοίο, το οποίο θα έχει 50 κουπιά, έχει μήκος 28 μέτρα και βάθος 4 μέτρα. 
Πρόκειται για αντίγραφο ενός κωπήλατου πλοίου του 15ου αιώνα π.X. της ηπειρωτικής ναυπηγικής σχολής. Aνήκει στην ίδια οικογένεια με τα καράβια που περιγράφονται στα Oμηρικά έπη αλλά και με τα μετέπειτα πολεμικά πλοία.
ΠΗΓΗ ΕΘΝΟΣ

----------


## efouskayak

Στα ίχνη του Ιάσονα

Η καθέλκυση της μυθικής «Αργούς» του Ιάσονα, η οποία αναβίωσε με πρωτοβουλία τους Δήμου Βόλου, θα πραγματοποιηθεί το απόγευμα στο Καρνάγιο, στην περιοχή Πευκάκια. Στην τελετή έχει κληθεί να παραστεί και ο πρωθυπουργός Κ.Καραμανλής. 

Πρόκειται για πεντάκοπο αντίγραφο του μυθικού πλοίου, το οποίο κατασκευάστηκε από τοπικό ναυπηγείο, υπό την επίβλεψη εταιρείας που έχει ναυπηγήσει ανάλογο και στην Κρήτη. Για την κατασκευή του έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί δένδρα από το Πήλιο, ενώ έχουν τηρηθεί οι κανόνες κατασκευής, βάσει της τεχνογνωσίας της εποχής στην οποία τοποθετείται από τον μύθο η ύπαρξη της. 
Στόχος είναι του χρόνου τέτοια εποχή η «Αργώ» να σαλπάρει για να ακολουθήσει το ταξίδι του Ιάσονα.

πηγή : news.in.gr

----------


## Asterias

Οι Ναυτοπρόσκοποι των τριών Ναυτοπροσκοπικών Συστημάτων της Μαγνησίας 1ο Σ.Ν/Π Αγριάς , 7ο Σ.Ν/Π Βόλου και 58ο Σ.Ν/Π Βόλου συμμετέχουν ενεργά στην όλη προσπάθεια ανταποκρινόμενοι σε κάθε κάλεσμα των ανθρώπων που υλοποιούν αυτό το όμορφο εγχείρημα και είναι τιμή μας που μας ζητήθηκε να εκπαιδεύσουμε στην κωπηλασία το πλήρωμα της Αργούς.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όμορφη και συγκινητική η ιστορία της ανακατασκευής αλλά πειραματική αρχαιολογία δεν είναι!
Δεν είμαι αντίθετος στο να βρίσκει κάποιος χορηγούς και να φτιάχνει ένα πλεούμενο που μοιάζει με κάτι που υπάρχει σε μία τοιχογραφία ένα αγγείο κ.λπ. και να κάνει ταξίδια, να το εκθέτει, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι πειραματική αρχαιολογία.
 Έχει διαβάσει κανένας τα εύρηματα από το "πείραμα" σε κάποια ανακοίνωση ή συνέδριο μέχρι σήμερα; Για το ομοίωμα του μινωικού πλοίου που κατασκεύασε το ινστιτούτο προ τριετίας (2004); Δεν υπάρχει καμία αναφορά (τουλάχιστον που να αναφέρεται στο δίκτυο). Τότε γιατί κατασκευάστηκαν; Από την τριήρη Ολυμπιάς μάθαμε τις επιδόσεις της αρχαίας τριήρους, την εφεκτικότητα του σχεδίου στις παραστάσεις, επιβεβαιώθηκε ότι όντως η τριήρης είχε τρεις σειρές κουπιά (μέχρι τότε πολλοί μελετητές υποστήριζαν ότι είναι αδύνατο να τραβάνε κουπί σε τρεις σειρές και ήταν τρεις κωπηλάτες σε ένα κουπί). Με το Κυρήνεια ΙΙ ανακατασκευάστηκε ένα αρχαίο πλοίο που το ναυάγιο του βρέθηκε κατά 75% ανέπαφο και μελετήθηκαν τα χαρακτηριστικά της πλεύσης του και η ανθεκτικότητα του τρόπου κατασκευής "πρώτα πέτσωμα μετά σκελετός" και έγιναν δοκιμές ώστε να ανακαλυφτούν τα στοιχεία για τα κομμάτια που έλειπαν. Με αυτά τα ομοιώματα, τι μάθαμε;;;
Με τι στοιχεία κατασκευάστηκε η Αργώ και μάλιστα με αντίγραφα από εργαλεία του 15ου πΧ αιώνα Αλήθεια πως έμαθαν οι ερευνητές αυτοί για τα ναυπηγικά εργαλεία του 15ου πΧ αιώνα τη στιγμή που η πρώτη γραπτή αναφορά στα  ελληνικά είναι στην Οδύσσεια του Ομήρου στην αναφορά για την κατασκευή της σχαδίας του Οδυσσέα. Αλλά τα Ομηρικά Έπη  γράφτηκαν (σύμφωνα με την πιο διαδεδομένη άποψη) τον 8ο πΧ αιώνα (τον 9ο αιώνα πΧ σύμφωνα με τον Ηρόδοτο). Δηλαδή αν κάποιος διαβάσει πως κατασκευάζουμε σήμερα τα πλοία θα καταλάβει πώς τα κατασκεύαζαν το  1400; 
Καλύτερα από μένα περιγράφει αυτά τα εγχειρήματα ο πρόεδρος του Ελληνικού Ινστιτούτου Προστασίας Ναυτικής Παράδοσης κ. Χάρης Τζάλας*, στο 2ο Διεθνές συνέδριο για την Αρχαία Ελληνική Τεχνολογία που διοργάνωσε το Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο της Ελλάδας (17-21/10/2006)**:
"Η κατασκευή ενός αρχαίου πλοίου απαιτεί πολύχρονη προετοιμασία· είναι ένα δύσκολο, χρονοβόρο και ακριβό εγχείρημα. Για να δικαιολογηθεί κάτι τέτοιο είναι απαραίτητο να ακολουθούνται κάποιοι επιστημονικοί κανόνες.
Κατ' αρχήν, πρέπει να γίνεται μια σαφής διάκριση ανάμεσα στο κτίσιμο μιας  επιστημονικής "ρεπλίκας" και τη ναυπήγηση κάποιου πλοίου με "ύφος" αρχαιπρεπές. Έχουν κτιστεί ωραιότατα "αρχαία πλοία" για τις ανάγκες ιστορικών ταινιών του Hollywood ή της Cinnecitta. Έχοντας ως συμβούλους αρχαιολόγους και ιστορικούς, αυτά τα πλεούμενα έχουν καταπληκτική ομοιότητα με τα αρχαία μέχρι τις μικρότερες λεπτομέρειες τους. Οι δημιουργοί όμως, δεν διεκδικούν καμία επιστημονικότητα ούτε προτείνουν να απαντήσουν κατά την κατασκευή ή το ταξίδεμα κάποια από τα πάμπολλα ερωτήματα που θέτει ένα πρόγραμμα πειραματικής αρχαιολογίας. Δεν "ενοχλούν" τους μελετητές της αρχαίας ναυπηγικής γιατί η πρόθεση δηλώνεται εξαρχής: δεν κάνουν επιστήμη, προσφέρουν θέαμα. Το απαράδεκτο συμβαίνει με τα ατεκμηρίωτα και αβασάνιστα ναυπηγήματα που διεκδικούν επιστημονική χροιά, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα βασίζονται σε ένα συνονθύλευμα ετερόκλητων πληροφοριών, αντλημένων από παραστάσεις πλοίων που απέχουν μεταξύ τους πολλούς αιώνες, συμπληρωμένα με περισσή φαντασία.
Η προκλητικότητα φτάνει στην ανάληψη κατασκευής πλοίων τελείως φανταστικών, όπως για παράδειγμα το πλοίο του Οδυσσέα ή το πλοίο του Ιάσονα. Το ότι τέτοια ναυπηγήματα καταφέρνουν να επιπλεύσουν και καμιά φορά να διανύσουν μεγάλες αποστάσεις δεν επαρκεί για να τα θεωρηθούν επιστημονικώς δόκιμα. Πριν 50 χρόνια, ένας εκκεντρικός ¶γγλος τάπωσε μια μπανιέρα και διέσχισε τη Μάγχη. Η πλευστότητα της μπανιέρας και η ικανότητά του στην κωπηλασία δεν τεκμηρίωσαν μια προσπάθεια πειραματικής αρχαιολογίας.
Αλλά ας σοβαρευτούμε. Μπορεί και πρέπει να τεθούν κάποιοι ελάχιστοι όροι στο ξεκίνημα ενός προγράμματος ναυτικής πειραματικής αρχαιολογίας. Η πειραματική αρχαιολογία, που δεν περιορίζεται μόνο στο πλοίο, έχει και κανόνες και πλούσια βιβλιογραφία.
Όταν ξεκινά η μελέτη για το κτίσιμο κάποιου αρχαίου ναυπηγήματος, πρέπει πρώτα να τίθεται το ερώτημα: Τι επιδιώκουμε να κερδίσουμε σε γνώσεις από το πρόγραμμα αυτό; Και αμέσως ακολουθεί το επόμενο ερώτημα: Διαθέτουμε αρκετά αρχαιολογικά, εικονογραφικά, φιλολογικά στοιχεία για να ξεκινήσουμε αυτή τη ναυπήγηση;"
*Από τους πρωτεργάτες των δύο πρώτων προσπαθειών πειραματικής αρχαιολογίας στην Ελλάδα της "Παπυρέλλας" και του "Κυρήνεια ΙΙ"
**Τα πρακτικά του συνεδρίου (ISBN 960-8369-16-9) έχουν εκδοθεί και διατίθενται από το ΤΕΕ, (Τμήμα Πάγιας Προκαταβολής, 3ος όροφος, Καρ. Σερβίας 4, Αθήνα), στην τιμή των 40 €. Από αυτά και το απόσπασμα.

----------


## yapanta

Παναγιώτη συμφωνώ σε όλα. Μπράβο. Κάποιος πρέπει να τα λέει "έξω από τα δόντια" και να ενημερώνεται και ο πολύς κόσμος. 
Μετά την Αθηναϊκή τριήρη, όπου μπορεί να υπάρχουν ακόμη και σήμερα "αμφισβιτίες", δεν παύει όμως να απέδειξε το κύριο σκοπό της κατασκευής της που ήταν πράγματι η πειραμματική αρχαιολογία. 
Τί να πείς για το Κερύνεια ΙΙ... ίσως το μαναδικό γνήσιο και πιστό αντίγραφο... όσον αφορά στη γάστρα τουλάχιστον. Οι καταλήξεις των ποδοστημάτων πλώρης και πρύμνης, η θέση του πηδαλίου, η ιστιοφορία και κάτι λοιπά, για τα οποία δεν υπάρχει "απόδειξη" ότι ήταν ακριβώς έτσι, αποτελούν όμως "μικρές" λεπτομέρειες μπροστά στο όλο έργο. 
Το Κερύνεια Ελευθερία που κατασκευάστηκε από τους Κύπριους, το δηλώσανε οι άνθρωποι. Ήθελαν να εξετάσουν τα στοιχεία και τα δεδομένα που αφορούσαν στην πλεύση μόνο και όχι όσον αφορά στο χτίσιμο της γάστρας όπως του Κερύνεια ΙΙ. 
Το Μινωϊκό και η Αργώ από την εν' λόγω εταιρεία (που ξέρει και κρατά καλά το μυστικό :Mad: ... τα σχέδια π.χ. λές και είναι κρατικό μυστικό), τί πρόσφερε; Χρήμα μήπως;

----------


## xara

> Παρεμπιπτόντως (για όποιον τυχόν ενδιαφέρεται), "αργώ" στα αρχαία χρόνια σήμαινε "γοργή", δηλαδή "γρήγορή"! Το θηλυκό γένος προφανώς λόγω συμφωνίας με το σχετικό ουσιαστικό που δεν ήταν το "πλοίο", αλλά η "ναύς", εξ ου και τα παράγωγα "ναυτικός", "ναυτοσύνη" κ.ο.κ. Στην γενική πτώση μάλιστα παρουσιάζει ανωμαλία και κλίνεται ως "της νηός" εξ ου και "νηολόγιο", "νηοπομπή", "νηοψία" κ.ο.κ.


Δεν νομίζω πως "αργώ" σημαίνει γρήγορη. Γρήγορος είναι ο ωκύς και γρήγορη η ωκυία.Το όνομα Αργώ, το πήρε απο τον Άργο, τον ιδρυτή του Άργους, κατα την μυθολογία. Ήταν το πιο γρήγορο πλοίο της εποχής και η ναυπήγησή του έγινε στις Παγασές, Θεσσαλικό λιμάνι, πλησίον της Ιωλκού. Κατά τη μυθολογία, ο βασιλιάς της Ιωλκού Πελίας, διέταξε τον Άργο να μην καρφώσει στέρεα το πλοίο ώστε στην πρώτη τρικυμία να βουλιάξει. Ο Άργος, όμως, αγνόησε την εντολή του Πελία, δημιούργησε ένα πλοίο άψογο από κάθε άποψη, ενώ συμμετείχε και ο ίδιος στην εκστρατεία. 
Διασώζεται ακόμη μύθος, που φέρει ως κατασκευαστή του πλοίου τον Ηρακλή, ο οποίος επέλεξε το όνομα για να τιμήσει τον ευνοούμενό του, Άργο.

----------


## Michael

> Δεν νομίζω πως "αργώ" σημαίνει γρήγορη.


σε 'ολα τα άλλα με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο.
Σε αυτό όμως επίτρεψε μου να επιμείνω,
αργός σήμαινε ο στιλπνός και  ως εκ τούτου κατέληξε να σημαίνει ο πολύ γρήγορος. Μια αναδρομή σε ένα από τα κλασσικα λεξικά (π.χ. Σταματάκου, ΛΙδλ & Σκοτ) στο αντίστοιχο λήμα δίνει περαιτέρω εξηγήσεις.

----------


## NAXOS

TΙ πληροφορια σας εχω σημερα για το ΠΗΓΑΣΟ!!!!!
Ετοιμαζεται λοιπον  για ενα διμηνο ιστορικο ταξειδι μεσα στο καλοκαιρι.
Ακουστε καλα . Θα κανει ταξειδι ως συνοδευτικο πλοιο μιας τριηρης που θα κανει ταξειδι απο Ελλαδα(δεν ξερω απο πιο λιμανι) στην Οδησσο.
Ετσι λοιπον η ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ  θα γραψη ιστορια τελειωνοντας τη καριερα της.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε για την άκρως ενδιαφέρουσα πληροφορία και θα παρακαλούσαμε αν έχουμε κάποια νέα για το θέμα να μας τα ανακοινώνεις!
Ξέρω τουλάχιστον ένα που θα πάει μαζι!! 
Ετσι δεν είναι Espresso Venezia  :Very Happy:  ?

----------


## Haddock

Η Ελευθερία Κόλλια γράφει στο Βήμα: η &#171;Αργώ&#187;, αυτοτελές πρόγραμμα πειραματικής αρχαιολογίας του Ινστιτούτου &#171;Ναυδόμος&#187;, θεωρείται κατά τον δήμαρχο Βόλου κ. Αλέκο Βούλγαρη η &#171;πολιτιστική προίκα του Βόλου που θα αξιοποιηθεί στους Μεσογειακούς&#187;. Σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο, και εφόσον η Τουρκία δεν παρουσιάσει διπλωματική αντίρρηση, θα ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι στις αρχές του προσεχούς Ιουνίου για να ελλιμενιστεί σε 25 σημεία της Μεσογείου αλλά και της Μαύρης Θάλασσας, μεταξύ άλλων στο Ερντέκ (αρχαία Κύζικο), στα Μουδανιά (αρχαία Κίο), στο Τσανάκαλε (αρχαία Αβυδο), στο Ερεγκλί (Ποντοηράκλεια) και να καταλήξει στο Πότι της Γεωργίας, την αρχαία Κολχίδα.

Μακάρι να ξεκινήσουν διότι διάβασα ότι αντιμετωπίζουν αρκετά προβλήματα με τη γραφειοκρατία. Τελευταίο ταξίδι του Πήγασσου; Από που εξάγεται το συμπέρασμα;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> ...Ξέρω τουλάχιστον ένα που θα πάει μαζι !!!


Καλέ μου φίλε *Leo* θα ήταν καλύτερα να έλεγες πως ''ξέρεις κάποιον που θα ήθελε σαν τρελλός να πάει μαζί''. Δυστυχώς ο ελεύθερος μου χρόνος είναι ελάχιστος, 
έστω και για οληγοήμερες διακοπές το φετινό καλοκαίρι. :cry:

Τώρα όσον αφορά το σχόλιο του φίλου μας NAXOS, 




> Ετσι λοιπον η ΠΗΓΑΣΑΡΑ θα γραψη ιστορια *τελειωνοντας τη καριερα της*.


ξέρει άραγε κάτι σίγουρο ή απλώς κάνει μια υπόθεση ???

----------


## Haddock

Αν δεν είχε πρόβλημα χρόνου, ο Γιώργος τρελαίνεται για την κωπηλασία και έχει όρεξη για πολύ κουπί. Για να δει την Πηγασαρα του, μας εκμυστηρεύτηκε ότι είναι διατεθειμένος να κωπηλατεί 1.200 ναυτικά μίλια :mrgreen:

Αυτό θα πει αγάπη για ένα σκαρί. Να τραβάς κουπί από Τρίκερι-Σποράδες-Ισθμός Κορίνθου-Πάτρα-Πειραιάς-Κέρκυρα-Αλβανία-Σλοβενία-Σερβία-Ιταλία με κατάληξη στη Βενετία για να χαρείς τις όμορφες Ιταλικές γραμμές του :-) :-)

Τελικά, το ταξίδι προς Κολχίδα αναβλήθηκε, και το Espresso Venezia επιστρέφει στη γενέτειρα του!!! Συνωμοσία μου φαίνεται όλη αυτή η ιστορία. Το ταξίδι δεν έγινε για την αναπαράσταση της Αργοναυτικής Εκστρατείας αλλά για να επανέλθει ο Πήγασος εκεί που γεννήθηκε. :-)

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Νικόλα αν σου πω ότι έπεσες ''διάνα'' χωρίς να το ξέρεις, τι θα πεις ???
Έχω ασχοληθεί ως νεαρός πολύ με την κωπηλασία, έχω τρέξει σε αγώνες (ημερίδες και Πανελλήνιους) ως αθλητής του Ολυμπιακού ( φυσικά :Wink:  ), 
έχω ''οργώσει'' με σκιφ, τετράκωπους και δίκωπους όλο το Πασαλιμάνι και όλη την παραλία από Παρασκευά μέχρι Δέλτα Φαλήρου και έχω στην κατοχή μου 
αρκετά μετάλλια και διπλώματα. 

Μπορώ ακόμα να καμαρώνω ότι στην Λέσχη του Θρύλου στο Πασαλιμάνι, στις βιτρίνες με τις εκατοντάδες κύπελλα από όλα τα αθλήματα, κάπου υπάρχει 
και ένα κύπελλο που το έχω ''πάει'' εγώ.  :Surprised: ops:

Είναι λοιπόν αυτό που λένε : ''Μάαααααντης είσαι ???'' :lol: Βέβαια για να είμαστε ειλικρινείς, καμμία σχέση τα κουπιά της Αργούς με τα σκάφη της κωπηλασίας.....

Τώρα όσον αφορά το ταξίδι του πανέμορφου Πήγασου μας, μου φαίνεται απίστευτη η επιστροφή του μετά από τόσα χρόνια στην Βενετία.

Μακάρι να βρισκόμουν από μια μεριά να φωτογράφιζα και να έβλεπα ξανά το VENEZIA στην Βενετία !!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## No Name

Απο οτι άκουσα μάλλον είναι Βόλο ίσος για συνοδεία του " ΑΡΓΩ" αν γνωρίζει κανείς περισσότερα...

----------


## noulos

Συμφωνα με το syros-observer βρίσκεται στον Παγασιτικό και κόβει βόλτες με πολύ μικρές ταχύτητες.

----------


## Nautikos II

> Απο οτι άκουσα μάλλον είναι Βόλο ίσος για συνοδεία του " ΑΡΓΩ" αν γνωρίζει κανείς περισσότερα...


Πραχματι το observer λεει οτι ειναι στο Βολο

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αχ βρε παιδιά, αχ !!!!!

Αδιάβαστους σας πιάνω !!! Για διαβάστε *ΕΔΩ*, *ΕΔΩ* και *ΕΔΩ*.....  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Απ' οτι διαβασα μολις τελειωσει απο την συνοδεια που θα κανει στην "Αργω" και γυρισει και το Εξπρες Σαντορινη απο την Πορτογαλια μαλλον θα βγουν προς πωληση

----------


## Leo

> Αχ βρε παιδιά, αχ !!!!!
> 
> Αδιάβαστους σας πιάνω !!! Για διαβάστε *ΕΔΩ*, *ΕΔΩ* και *ΕΔΩ*.....


Εγώ έχω μπερδευτεί φίλοι, ο βάπορας τι κάνει και γυρνοβολάει στη είσοδο του Παγασιτικού με προορισμό τον κόλπο των Ωραιών αν δεν συνοδεύει την Αργοναυτική Εκστρατεία? Πάντως να ψαρεύει αποκλείεται  :Very Happy: . Το ταξίδι πραγματοποιείται αλλά δεν θα πάει στην Κολχίδα? Παρκαλώ τα φώτα σας τι γίνεται?
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7645
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7646

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως έγραψε και ο Espresso Venezia, το πλοίο θα συνοδέψει την Αργώ αλλά σε ένα ταξίδι με κατάληξη τη Βενετία. Εκείνο προς την Κολχίδα ακυρώθηκε.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ Ελληνίς, έχω αρχίσει να χάνω το φώς μου σιγά σιγά (απότομα).. :Wink: . Να παρακαλέσω τον Espresso Venezia ή όποιον άλλον φίλο γνωριζει το ακριβές πρόγραμμα να μας δώσει τα φώτα του? Όχι το δρομολόγιο .... Πρόγραμμα αν υπάρχει με ημέρες και ώρες. Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *Leo* δεν γνωρίζω δυστυχώς κάτι παραπάνω, εκτός από αυτά που διάβασα στα links που μας έχει παραθέσει σε προηγούμενα του 
μηνύματα στο παρόν thread o Νίκος (*paroskayak*).

Ίσως λίγο ψάξιμο (που δυστυχώς δεν έχω τον χρόνο να το κάνω) σε πιό πρόσφατες σελίδες από τα links που μας είχε παραθέσει ο Νικόλας, 
να δώσει κάποιες απαντήσεις.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό που βασικά με καίει βασικά είναι ο ισθμός ή/και η Πάτρα... οι λόγοι ευνόητοι  :Very Happy: , σ' ευχαριστώ πάντως.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πάτρα ??? Ισθμός ??? *Oh my god !!!*

Βοηθάτε βρε παιδιά, που βρίσκεται αυτή τη στιγμή ο βαπόραρος ???

Σε κάνα δίωρο φεύγω για δουλειά - φωτογράφηση στη Πάτρα.....

Βρε λες να τον πετύχω ??? *Oh my god !!!*

----------


## Leo

Μακρυά ειναι ακόμη μην αγχώνεσαι... κουπί κάνουνεε  :Very Happy:

----------


## gvaggelas

Από το περιοδικό big fish της εφημερίδας το θέμα, αντιγράφω το πρόγραμμα.

15/6 Αταλάντη
16 και 17/6 Χαλκίδα
18 και 19/6 Μαρμάρι
20/6 Σούνιο
21 και 22/6 Πειραιάς
23 και 24/6 Λουτράκι
25 και 26/6 Γαλαξίδι
27 και 28/6 Πάτρα
29/6 ΟΞΥΑ
30/6 - 3/7 Ιθάκη
2 και 3/7 Πρέβεζα
4/7 Παξοί
5 και 6/7 Κέρκυρα

----------


## Leo

Πολυ ωραία, ευχαριστούμε Γιώργο.... Οι υπόλοιποι ετοιμάστε μηχανές  :Very Happy:

----------


## Haddock

Για όσους θέλουν περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες με τα λιμάνια, ημέρες, και μίλια, εδώ υπάρχει αναλυτική δημοσίευση. Εννοείται ότι περιμένουμε καλύτερες φωτογραφίες απ' *αυτή*.

----------


## Rocinante

Σημερα που εκανε αυτο ελπιζω να μην εσερνε και την Αργω γιατι εφτασε να πηγαινει και με 19.5 :Smile: 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7777

----------


## Leo

Είχα μιά ελπίδα ότι θα πέρναγε ο Πήγασος τη Χαλκίδα... και υπέθεσα μήπως ή εξαφάνιση του Espresso Venezia είχε σχέση μ αυτό... εκτός και αν τον συνεπήρε η Πάτρα  :Very Happy: ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου Leo εδώ είμαι !!!

Λίγο off topic βέβαια αλλά πράγματι με συνεπήρε η Πάτρα (είχα να πάω από μαθητής λυκείου) !!! 
Και μιλάω βέβαια για το λιμάνι της, όπου (Κυριακή απόγευμα) και τι πλοίο δεν είδαν τα μάτια μου !!!

Δυστυχώς όμως δεν έβγαλα *ούτε μία* φώτο :cry: :Surprised: ops: (αν και είχα όλον τον επαγγελματικό εξοπλισμό μαζί), μιας και η δουλειά για την οποία πήγα Πάτρα, 
δεν μου άφηνε χρονικά περιθώρια. :Sad:

----------


## kalypso

χτες το απόγευμα κάτι φαινόταν πεεεεεεέρα μακρυά αλλά σήμερα δεν υπήρχε τίποτα στον ορίζοντα....και η Αργώ εμφανίστηκε  δεμένη στην προβλήτα που δένουν τα ρυμουλκά Αλέξανδρος και Φίλιππος.

----------


## kalypso

θα ήθελα να με συγχωρήσουν οι φίλοι για την παρακάτω φωτογραφία μιας και ήταν παραγγελία της τελευταίας στιγμής και μάλιστα από κινητό....
η Αργώ σήμερα το απόγευμα στην Χαλκίδα....

argo4.jpg

----------


## kalypso

επιφυλάσσομαι στην Πάτρα να βγάλω πολύ καλύτερες!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Τέλεια ειναι!

----------


## Leo

Σχετικά με το ταξίδι της Αργούς διβάζουμε στο Marinews

----------


## Asterias

Γεια χαρα. 

Kalypso, ειδες μηπως, πως πέρασε κατώ από τη γέφυρα της Χαλκίδας?

----------


## kalypso

οχι φίλε Αsterias.....δυστυχώς..

----------


## Asterias

Έμαθα πως ειχε πρόβλημα η γέφυρα για να ανοίξει κ για να μην καθυστερήσει το ταξίδι, έγβαλαν το άλμπουρο, βούλιαξαν κάποιους πόντους το σκαρί και πέρασαν από κάτω χωρίς να ανοίξει η γέφυρα. Θα δω μήπως βρούμε και καμιά φωτο...

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα παρατηρώ μέσω του ais ότι το Εξπρές Πήγασος έφυγε από το Μαρμάρι με κατεύθυνση το Λάυριο. Υποθέτω συνοδεύει την Αργώ, αν και τον βλέπω φορτσάτο με καμιά 10αριά μίλια δρόμο. Βέβαια με το βοριαδάκι και τα πανιά +κουπιά η Αργώ σίγουρα θα κάνει μια ταχύτητα αξιοπρεπή.

Στο θέμα που αναφέρει ο φίλος Asterias για την εμπλοκή της γέφυρας να το συνδέσουμε με *αυτό*? Γνωρίζει κάποιος να μας πεί αν το μέγεθος του πλοίου είναι αποδεκτό για να περάσει απο την γέφυρα της Χαλκίδας ή όντως έπρεπε έτσι κι αλλιώς να κάνει τον γύρο της Εύβοιας?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η γέφυρα ανοίγει για μηχανοκίνητα πλοία, και για ιστιοφόρα αν μπορούν να  περάσουν όταν περνά κάποιο μηχανοκίνητο και το πέρασμα θα γίνεται με μηχανή.Επίσης η γέφυρα ανοίγει μεταξύ 22:00 και 5:00 και μόνο σε έκτακτες περιπτώσεις από 10:00 μέχρι 17:00 για πολεμικά ή άλλα κρατικά πλοία. Και ανοίγει για να περάσουν τουλάχιστον δύο πλοία, εξαιρέσεις γίνονται μόνο για πλοία με ευπαθή φορτία. Οπότε ήταν δύσκολο να περάσει η Αργώ.

----------


## Leo

Με άλλα λόγια " Ελλάς το μεγαλείο σου "? Για μένα σωστό θα ήταν να άνοιγε όπως άνοίγουν όλες οι γέφυρες του κόσμου, όποτε έχει traffic, και είναι δυνατή η διέλευση πλοίου σε συνδιασμό με την φορά και την ένταση του ρεύματος/παλίρροιας. Έτσι όπως δουλεύει είναι αντι-εμπορική και αντι-τουριστική η εκμετάλευσή της.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Μας ήρθε e-mail απο τον κ. Κων/νος Κεχαΐδης και απλά σας ενημερώνουμε.



_Στιγμιότυπο από τον απόπλου της Αργούς_ 
_στις 14/6/2008 από Βόλο, για το σύγχρονο ταξίδι πολιτισμού και φιλίας με τους σύγχρονους αργοναύτες της, από Ασιατικό κανάλι!_ 
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTYROXeAROo_
_To πλοίο έχει κατασκευαστεί με τον ίδιο τρόπο, τα ίδια υλικά και παρόμοια εργαλεία, με αυτά που χρησιμοποιήθηκαν τότε, βάσει των στοιχείων που υπάρχουν από τη περίοδο εκείνη._ 
_Το ταξίδι θα διαρκέσει περίπου 2 μήνες με τελικό προορισμό τη Βενετία._ 
_Επικεφαλής του πληρώματος είναι ο ναύαρχος Απ.Κούρτης και όλο το project εκπονήθηκε από το Ερευνητικό Ινστιτούτο_ _«Ναυδόμος»_ _με χρηματοδότηση του Δήμου Βόλου και σύμπραξη των Υπουργείων Πολιτισμού Εξωτερικών & Εσωτερικών._ 
_Σήμερα η Αργώ και το πλήρωμα της βρίσκεται στο Μαρμάρι Ευβοίας με επόμενο σταθμό το Σούνιο μεθεπόμενο τον Πειραιά, στη συνέχεια Λουτράκι, Γαλαξίδι, Πάτρα, Ιθάκη, Πρέβεζα, Παξούς, Κέρκυρα, Αλβανία, Μαυροβούνιο, Κροατία, Σλοβενία, Ιταλία. Συνολικά 37 λιμάνια._
_Παρόμοια πρωτοβουλία, που έφθασε στο στάδιο της υλοποίησης, δεν έχει υπάρξει μέχρι σήμερα στη χώρα μας. Μια κίνηση που θα αναβιώσει την θαυμαστή μυθολογία & την ιστορία μας διεθνώς._
_Ο Βόλος ελπίζει και ζητά και από τα ελληνικά κανάλια να φροντίσουν να δώσουν στο ξεχωριστό αυτό γεγονός την προβολή που του αξίζει._ 
_Κων/νος Κεχαΐδης κωπηλάτης Αργούς ._

----------


## Νικόλας

παιδιά έχω μια απορρία λίγο χαζή αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω καιρό τώρα πες στον δρόμο για βενετία τους πιάνει ένα 7ράκι τι κάνουν???
πάνε στο πλοίο π τους συνοδεύει και αφήνουν την αργώ να χαροπαλέυει???

----------


## Asterias

Όχι παιδιά, καμια σχέση, είχε υπάρξει συνεννόηση να ανοίξει η γέφυρα ειδικά για την Αργώ, η γέφυρα χάλασε και πέρασαν πατεντοειδώς. Χωρούσε κανονικά. Και το άλμπουρο να είχε πάνω το οποίο είναι περίπου 7μέτρα, αν άνοιγε η γέφυρα θα πέρναγε μια χαρα.

----------


## nautikos

Δεν ξερω αν το πηρατε ειδηση, αλλα η *Αργω* ειναι δεμενη εξω απο το λιμεναρχειο του Πειραια. Παραδιπλα οπως καταλαβαινετε και το συνοδευτικο *Εξπρες Πηγασος*.

----------


## Rocinante

Η Αργω στο λιμανι του Πειραια.

Argo.JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Και το συνοδευτικο σκαφος της Αργους στον Πειραια

Συνοδεια Αργους.JPG

----------


## kalypso

> Δεν ξερω αν το πηρατε ειδηση, αλλα η *Αργω* ειναι δεμενη εξω απο το λιμεναρχειο του Πειραια. Παραδιπλα οπως καταλαβαινετε και το συνοδευτικο *Εξπρες Πηγασος*.


το παρατηρησα από χτες....εδώ πάντως δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα για την άφιξη τους....

----------


## sylver23

κ ποτε φευγουν ξανα??

----------


## JASON12345

Σκλάβος της Αργούς έχει γίνει η Πηγασάρα! :Smile:

----------


## zerro

Υποδοχή του μυθικού πλοίου <ΑΡΓΩ> στον Πειραιά  *30/6/2008 -* 
Φωτορεπορτάζ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΧΡΙΣΤΑΚΗΣ

Σε ειδική τελετή που έγινε σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, υποδέχτηκε η Δημοτική Αρχή της πόλης το μυθικό προϊστορικό πλοίο «Αργώ» που ξεκίνησε από το Βόλο (Αρχαία Ιωλκός) για το παρθενικό του ταξίδι στη Βενετία.

----------


## Hellenarc

Πολύ καλή η δουλεία στην Αργώ, Επιτρέπεται όμως αυθαίρετα να κάνουν χρήση εποξιδικής ρητίνης για να επιτύχουν την μόνιμη σύσφιξη του φιμώματος σε μια επισκευή που έκαναν στον ιστό 
Οποία και αν είναι η πρόθεση μου, που σίγουρα και να είστε βέβαιοι ότι είναι καλοπροαίρετη σε αυτό το ακριβές αντίγραφο που αντιπροσωπεύει όλους εμάς του Έλληνες γίνονται αυθαιρεσίες από άσχετα μάλλον μέλη του πληρώματος και αυτά θα έχουν ως αποτέλεσμα την δικαιολογημένη κατακραυγή από δημοσιογραφικούς και ναυτικούς κύκλους.
Ας μην επεκταθώ περισσότερο.
Συμμαζεύετε τους και κάντε έναν επανέλεγχο πριν προχωρήσετε πιο πέρα

----------


## Arthur

ΜαστροΝικόλα θα πω την γνώμη μου….
Κατ’ αρχήν δεν μου αρέσουν τα Αρχαία πλοία…..πολύ περισσότερο τα &#171;ακριβή αντίγραφα&#187; από κάποια μυθικά!!!….
Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω, πως γνωρίζεις αυτήν την λεπτομέρεια επισκευής του ιστού ? μου φαίνεται όμως περίεργο σε κάτι για το οποίο έχουν γίνει &#171;μελέτες&#187; και έχουν διατεθεί χρήματα και κόπος κάποιος-οι (από το πλήρωμα ?…) να αυθαιρετεί...(θέλω να πιστεύω....)
Η μεγαλύτερη όμως , κατά την άποψη μου, αυθαιρεσία δεν είναι η εποξιδική ρητίνη αλλά η αλλαγή του προγράμματος-ταξιδιού της Αργούς….
Το αρχικό ταξίδι είχε (όπως και το μυθικό…) μια συμβολική έννοια. 
Με σύντομα λόγια…. την επιβεβαίωση της δημιουργίας αποικιών των Αρχαίων Ελλήνων στην Μαύρη Θάλασσα και του πλούτου που παρήχθη….
Η αναπαράσταση του νέου δρομολογίου-ταξιδιού… τι συμβολίζει???
Ας μην γράψω εδώ για εμάς τους νεότερους .....πόσα συμβολίζει…..
Μην βιαστεί κάποιος να αντιπαραθέσει ότι η αλλαγή δρομολογίου δεν εξαρτήθηκε από εμάς.... αλλά από τους γείτονες….(αυτούς αφήστε τους στα κόμπλεξ τους…..)
Γιατί όταν κάνεις &#171;μελέτες&#187; για κάποιο έργο-εγχείρημα και πριν διαθέσεις χρήματα (φορολογουμένων) θα πρέπει να έχεις εξασφαλίσει και το προσδοκώμενο αποτέλεσμα-σκοπό….
Εκτός εάν δεν ξέρεις τι κάνεις.....
Άλλους θα πρέπει να προσέχουμε και για άλλα θέματα μαστροΝικόλα…..

----------


## Hellenarc

> παιδιά έχω μια απορρία λίγο χαζή αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω καιρό τώρα πες στον δρόμο για βενετία τους πιάνει ένα 7ράκι τι κάνουν???
> πάνε στο πλοίο π τους συνοδεύει και αφήνουν την αργώ να χαροπαλέυει???


Να μην γίνω κακός αλλά με ένα 5αρακι βόρια στο Ν Ευβοϊκό περίπου στην παράλλαξη του Ωρωπού του έδωσαν να ποδίσουν στην Ερέτρια 
Αν είναι έτσι τότε ας την φορτώσουν στο ferry να την πάνε Βενετία
Μετά μου λένε είμαι κακός και επικρίνω. Ναι! ότι είναι λάθος εκ του ασφαλούς και στου κασίδη το κεφάλι (το δικό μας δηλαδή) όταν πέσει στην αντίληψη μου θα το διατυμπανίζω μέχρι κάποιοι κύριοι να καταλάβουν ότι δεν χωράει άλλη κοροϊδία και ιδικά στην ναυτική μας παράδοση .-

----------


## Hellenarc

Ας πούμε φίλε Μαστροθανάση πως δεν χάλαγε η γέφυρα της Χαλκίδας και δεν έβγαζαν το κατάρτι ώστε να πέραση από την γέφυρα, τότε, πως θα επιδιόρθωναν την ζημία στον (σταυρό) δεν είμαι γνώστης της αρχαίας ναυτικής ορολογίας και λέγοντας σταυρό εννοώ το σημείο που είναι αρματωμένα τα ξάρτια το οποίο είναι πραγματικά μια πολύ καλή δουλεία διότι είναι δυο κλαδιά ακριβός αντικριστά και τα έχουν γυρίσει και ενώσει μαζί πιο ψιλά στο Κατάρτι Αυτή λοιπόν η ένωση έσπασε και κάποιος επιτήδειος φωνακλάς το επιδιόρθωσε με τσίβινο σχοινί ακέδροτο και για να μην λύσει αυτό το φίμωμα από τσακιστές το στοκάρισε με έποξιδική ρητίνη. Θέλω επίσης την άποψη οποίων είναι γνωστές ιστιοπλοΐας, όταν έχουμε (Κοτσανέλα) στο κατάρτι σε ποιο ύψος θεωρείτε ότι είναι σωστό, ακίνδυνα και λειτουργικα να είναι τοποθετημένα ;

----------


## Arthur

ΜαστροΝικόλα και το ότι "δεν θα χάλαγε η γέφυρα" της Χαλκίδας για μένα έπρεπε να έχει εξασφαλιστεί.
Εγώ έτσι έχω μάθει να σκέφτομαι....
Πόσο μάλλον περισσότερο θα έπρεπε να σκέπτονται οι "Μελετητές-Σχεδιαστές" και ακριβοπληρωμένοι...
Μετά...... αναλαμβάνουν δράση οι "φωνακλάδες" και τα "Ελληνικά καμμώματα". :?

----------


## στελιος

Μερικες φωτο απο την αργω πριν σαλπαρει απο Βολο.Παντως για την ιστορια, εχει χρησιμοποιηθει epoxy(οπως αναφερθηκε και απο αλλους φιλους) ,και στο πετσωμα, ειδικα στις ενωσεις (scarf joints).
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/j..._photo/072.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/j..._photo/075.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/j..._photo/116.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/j..._photo/117.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/j..._photo/119.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/j..._photo/124.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/j..._photo/126.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/j..._photo/127.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/j..._photo/129.jpg
http://i272.photobucket.com/albums/j..._photo/131.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

> Να μην γίνω κακός αλλά με ένα 5αρακι βόρια στο Ν Ευβοϊκό περίπου στην παράλλαξη του Ωρωπού του έδωσαν να ποδίσουν στην Ερέτρια 
> Αν είναι έτσι τότε ας την φορτώσουν στο ferry να την πάνε Βενετία
> Μετά μου λένε είμαι κακός και επικρίνω. Ναι! ότι είναι λάθος εκ του ασφαλούς και στου κασίδη το κεφάλι (το δικό μας δηλαδή) όταν πέσει στην αντίληψη μου θα το διατυμπανίζω μέχρι κάποιοι κύριοι να καταλάβουν ότι δεν χωράει άλλη κοροϊδία και ιδικά στην ναυτική μας παράδοση .-


OK φίλε αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω το ύφος που το λες και χωρίς παραξήγηση αυτά π έχεισ γράψει με μικρά γράμματα δεν μου δίνεις να καταλάβω λίγο καλύτερα τι θες να πεις????
δηλ. κατά την γνώμη σου το να έχει κάποιος μια απορρία που δεν την ξέρει ενώ κάποιο άλλος την ξέρει πρέπει να μην την λέει????

----------


## Hellenarc

Φίλε ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ
Πολλοί  πιστεύουν (ανάμεσα σε αυτούς πρώτος εγώ) ότι γνωρίζουν τα πάντα σχετικά με την παραδοσιακή Ναυπηγική και ναυτική τέχνη.
Πολλοί όμως αυτήν την ημιμάθεια την διατυμπανίζουν  δημόσια νομίζοντας πως υπάρχουν μόνο άσχετοι που τους  παρακολουθούν και τους ζητωκραυγάζουν στήνοντας τους ανδριάντες.
¶σε το χρήμα που τις περισσότερες φορές ρέει άφθονο χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. Πιστεύω να κατάλαβες το ύφος και το πνεύμα μου.

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 3023.jpg

Εικόνα 3024.jpg

Εικόνα 3029.jpg

Εικόνα 3041.jpg

Επιτέλους έφτασε και στην Πάτρα η ΑΡΓΩ,με αρκετές μέρες καθυστέρηση.

----------


## Leo

Τό πες και τό ΄κανες καλυψώ... Εξαιρετική δουλειά, Ευχαριστούμε να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καλή μου φίλη *Kalypso* όπως πάντα πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου.  :Very Happy: 

Αλλά μήπως... λέω μήπως... έβγαλες καμμία φώτο και το υπέροχο, μοναδικό, πανέμορφο, πλοίο που την συνοδεύει ??? :lol::roll::lol:

----------


## sylver23

xaxa το κολλημα κολλημα.παντως συμφωνω κ εγω-ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΠΗΓΑΣΣΟ ΤΩΡΑ!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kalypso

ΑΡΓΩ και Εξπρες Πήγασος στην Πάτρα....θα μου επιτρέψετε να τις αφιερώσω στον φίλο Εspresso Venezia!

Εικόνα 3040.jpg

Εικόνα 3044.jpg

Εικόνα 3060.jpg

Εικόνα 3066.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αχ βρε *Kalypso*, είσαι απίστευτη !!!

Σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Μου αρέσουν τα σήματα "περιορισμένης ικανότητας χειρισμών" στην δεξιά παντα του άλμπουρου του Βάπορα... (Εξπρές Πήγασου). Ενα σήμα του ΔΚΑΣ που σπάνια βλέπουμε σ' ενα ποστάλι..., στον Πειριαιά δνε το είχα προσέξει.

----------


## sylver23

egv γιατι δεν καταλαβα?

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Εννοείς το μήνυμα του Leo;



> Μου αρέσουν τα σήματα "περιορισμένης ικανότητας χειρισμών" στην δεξιά παντα του άλμπουρου του Βάπορα... (Εξπρές Πήγασου). Ενα σήμα του ΔΚΑΣ που σπάνια βλέπουμε σ' ενα ποστάλι..., στον Πειριαιά δνε το είχα προσέξει.


Μιλάει για τα τρία σχήματα που διακρίνονται στη δεξιά μεριά στο άλμπουρο του Πήγασου.shapes.jpg 

Είναι μια μπάλα, ένας ρόμβος και μια μπάλα.*
restrictedManeuvrability.jpg 
 Αυτό σημαίνει σύμφωνα με το *Δ*ιεθνή *Κ*ανονισμό *Α*ποφυγής *Σ*υγκρούσεων στη *Θ*άλασσα ότι το πλοίο έχει μειωμένη ικανότητα χειρισμών**. Σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα 27: 
 β) Πλοίον περιωρισμένης ικανότητος χειρισμών, εκτός πλοίου ασχολουμένου εις επιχειρήσεις ναρκαλιείας, θα επιδεικνύη:

  (ι) Τρεις ορατούς καθ` όλον τον ορίζονται φανούς επί κατακορύφου γραμμής εις το καταφανέστερον μέρος. Ο ανώτατος και κατώτατος εκ των φανών αυτών θα είναι ερυθροί και ο μεσαίος θα είναι λευκός.(σσ τη νύχτα)

  (ιι) Τρία σχήματα επί κατακορύφου γραμμής εις το καταφανέστερον μέρος.

  Το ανώτατον και κατώτατον εκ των σχημάτων αυτών είναι σφαιρικά και το μεσαίον ρομβοειδές.,(σσ τη μέρα)






*Δεν είναι τρεις μπάλες γιατί τρεις μπάλες κατακόρυφα μεταξύ τους σημαίνουν καθισμένο (προσαραγμένο) καράβι σύμφωνα με τον κανόνα 30.

**Σύμφωνα με τον Κανόνα 3:
 ζ)  Ο  όρος "*πλοίον περιωρισμένης ικανότητος χειρισμών*" σημαίνει παν πλοίον, το οποίον, ως εκ της φύσεως της εργασίας  του,  περιορίζεται εις  την  ικανότητά  του  να  χειρίση,  ως  απαιτείται υπό των παρόντων Κανόνων, και, ως εκ τούτου, αδυνατεί ν` απομακρυνθή της πορείας  ετέρου πλοίου. 

Ο όρος "πλοία περί ορισμένων ικανοτήτων χειρισμών" θα περιλαμβάνει χωρίς αυτό να είναι περιοριστικό:

      (ι)  Πλοίον  ασχολούμενον  με  την  τοποθέτησιν,   συντήρησιν   ή αφαίρεσιν ναυτιλιακού βοηθήματος, υποβρυχίου καλωδίου ή αγωγού,

      (ιι)   Πλοίον  ασχολούμενον  εις  επιχειρήσεις  ελέγχου  βυθού  ή εκβαθύνσεως, ως και υδρογραφικάς ή υποβρυχίους τοιαύτας.

      (ιιι) Πλοίον ασχολούμενον με τον εν πλω ανεφοδιασμόν ή την εν  πλω διαπεραίωσιν (εις έτερον πλοίον) προσώπων, εφοδίων ή φορτίου,

      (ιν)   Πλοίον   ασχολούμενον   με   την  απονήωσιν  ή  προσνήωσιν αεροσκαφών.

      (ν) Πλοίον ασχολούμενον εις επιχειρήσεις ναρκαλίειας,

      (νι)  Πλοίον  ασχολούμενον  εις  επιχείρησιν  ρυμουλκήσεως,  ήτις εμποδίζει  σοβαρώς  ρυμουλκούν  και ρυμουλκούμενον πλοία της ικανότητός των να παρεκλίνουν της πορείας των.

----------


## Haddock

> Μου αρέσουν τα σήματα "περιορισμένης ικανότητας χειρισμών" στην δεξιά παντα του άλμπουρου





> Μου δημιουργείτε όμως ένα άγχος στο τι βλέπετε δεξιά...... στη φωτογραφία του paroskayak. Ετσι προληπτικά έκλεισα ένα ραντεβού στον οφθαλμίατρο....



Leo, φαίνεται ότι το ραντεβού με τον οφθαλμίατρο απέδωσε τα βέλτιστα!  :Very Happy:  :lol: :mrgreen:

Αν δεν έβλεπα τη δημοσίευση του Παναγιώτη, δεν θα μπορούσα να ξεχωρίσω τα σήματα στο άρμπουρο...

----------


## sylver23

παναγιωτη αυτο εννοουσα.με καλυψες πληρως .σε ευχαριστω

----------


## Arthur

Σύμφωνα με τοπικό (Βολιώτικο) τηλ. σταθμό και το εναλλακτικό ταξίδι της Αργούς τελειώνει άδοξα την Κυριακή 20 Ιουλ στην Πρέβεζα. 
Τους λόγους δεν τους πολυκατάλαβα γιατί &#171;φωνάζουν&#187; πολλοί….
Αυτό που κατάλαβα όμως είναι ότι αναζητείται &#171;άλλοθι&#187; για να δικαιολογηθούν τα 2.000.000 € (δύο εκατομμύρια ευρώ) που έχει στοιχίσει μέχρι τώρα το πρόγραμμα. :???:

----------


## nautikos

Απο οτι φαινεται εχουν ξεμεινει απο χρηματα και τωρα αλληλοκατηγορουνται καλσσικα. Η _HSW_ απειλει να αποσυρει τον *Πηγασο* γιατι δεν εχει πληρωθει για τις δαπανες του πλοιου απο τους διαφορους χορηγους οπως φαινεται ειχε συμφωνηθει. Περισσοτερες πληροφοριες εδω.

----------


## sylver23

τα ιδια παντελακι μου τα ιδια παντελη μου.πολλα λεφτα ομως ρε παιδια.μηπως λεω εγω τωρα ,θα επρεπε να δωθουν καπου αλλου....

----------


## Arthur

Εγώ θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος  να δίδονταν σε επιστημονική ομάδα προκειμένου να επιχειρηθεί να  αφαιρεθεί από το DNA της φυλής μας,  η «επικίνδυνη επιπολαιότητα-ανευθυνότητα» που μας χαρακτηρίζει…. :???:

----------


## Leo

> Εγώ θα ήμουν ευχαριστημένος να δίδονταν σε επιστημονική ομάδα προκειμένου να επιχειρηθεί να αφαιρεθεί από το DNA της φυλής μας, η «επικίνδυνη επιπολαιότητα-ανευθυνότητα» που μας χαρακτηρίζει…. :???:


Η καλύτερη δημοσίευση που έχω διαβάσει φίλοι μου. Κι εγώ μαζί σου Arthur είναι λυπηρό αλλά πέρα για πέρα αληθινό :neutral:.

----------


## Michael

:Confused: 
Τελικά καταφέραμε να αποδείξουμε σήμερα ότι το ταξίδι της Αργούς δεν έγινε τότε...!!!
Που είσαι Ιάσωνα να δεις τους απογόνους σου!!!
Αντί άλλου σχολίου παραπέμπω στο δίστιχο της υπογραφής μου...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Hellenarc

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά, χάθηκε η Αργό? μήπως την είδε κάνεις?

----------


## Arthur

ΜαστροΝικόλα η Αργώ «ολοκλήρωσε».... το ταξίδι της την προηγούμενη Κυριακή με την επιστροφή της στον Βόλο. 
Σείστηκε το λιμάνι του Βόλου από τα πυροτεχνήματα στον πανηγυρισμό της «μεγάλης επιτυχίας»…..την οποία με έμφαση, τόνισαν και όλοι οι «σχετικοί» σε τοπικό τηλ. κανάλι.
Η πραγματικότητα….. μέχρι τους Αγ Σαράντα έφτασε, (εγκαταλείποντας και το εναλλακτικό ταξίδι στην Βενετία )
http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:hopRWBu4Ko8J:www.mykefalonia.com/modules/news/article.php%3Fstoryid%3D7731+%CE%B9%CE%B8%CE%AC%CE  %BA%CE%B7+%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%B3%CE%BF%CF%8D%CF%82&hl=  el&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=gr
πήγε και μια βόλτα στην Ιθάκη (για την τιμή των κουπιών….) 
http://209.85.135.104/search?q=cache:hopRWBu4Ko8J:www.mykefalonia.com/modules/news/article.php%3Fstoryid%3D7731+%CE%B9%CE%B8%CE%AC%CE  %BA%CE%B7+%CE%B1%CF%81%CE%B3%CE%BF%CF%8D%CF%82&hl=  el&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=gr
και επέστρεψε στον Βόλο για τα «Πυροτεχνήματα»...
:???: :???: :???:

----------


## Hellenarc

Τι να πει κανείς; αρώματα και φούμαρα!
Ξέρει αυτός ο κύριος ότι πολλοί από τους παππούδες μας την κατοχή με 6μετρες και μικρότερες η και λίγο μεγαλύτερες έφτασαν στην Αλεξάνδρεια μονό με τα κουπιά;
Χωρίς ακολουθία χωρίς λιμάνια  και χωρίς πολλές φορές φαί 
Αυτά τα ρεκόρ τα αγνοεί; Έτσι και για αυτά θα τους αγνοήσει η ιστορία

----------


## eliasaslan

Παιδιά, ευχαριστούμε για τις σπουδαίες σας πληροφορίες!

----------


## gioannis13

Μαλλον ειναι στο Κιατο απο προχτες (δεν ειμαι σιγουρος,δεν εχω κατεβει απο το λιμανι :Surprised: ops :Smile: .........!!!

----------


## Trakman

Ο τελευταίος Εφοπλιστής έχει ένα πολύ κατατοπιστικό ρεπορτάζ για το "ταξίδι" της Αργούς...

----------


## Στέφανος

Στις 30 Ιουλίου ήταν στο λιμάνι της Πάργας.

Επειδή πήγαμε βράδυ στο λιμάνι, κάνοντας την βόλτα μας, είδα την πρύμη ενός "περίεργου" πλεούμενου και καμιά δεκαριά ανθρώπους να το περιεργάζονται. Πλησιάζοντας κατάλαβα ποιό ήταν.... Οπως ήταν δεμένο στην κορυφή της προκυμαίας και δίπλα δεμένο το "Γ. Μπρούφας" δεν έβλεπες τίποτε - εντυπωσιακό ότι ούτε ένα φώς δεν είχαν ανάψει, ακόμη και στο συνοδευτικό, πίσσα σκοτάδι.

την άλλη ημέρα πέρασε ανοικτά από την παραλία της Πέρδικας όπου το φωτογράφισα, μόλις ανακτήσω την κανονική μου σύνδεση θα ανεβάσω 1-2 φωτό αν είναι.

----------


## gioannis13

Τελικα εμαθα σημερα τι ειναι αυτο ..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ....ειναι ενα σκαφος απο μια Καναδικη εταιρια προστασιας του περιβαλοντος και δινουν θετρικη παρασταση επανω στο σκαρι αυτο.Η ονομασια ειναι  CARAVAN STAGE BARGE και το ονομα του πλοιου AMARA ZEE.Αυτα για την ωρα.;-)

----------


## Hellenarc

Και εγώ!!! στο τελευταίο τεύχος το περιοδικού Classic boat διάβασα, πως το 30 μέτρων αντίγραφο των Vikings χωρίς καμία συνοδεία Ρυμουλκού, πολεμικού ή ferry boat έκανε το ταξίδι από το Dublin μέχρι το Roskilde Αυτά για την ιστορία και για να είμαστε περιφανή για τους σημερινούς μας ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΕΣ (για τα αφεντικά και τους φαφλατάδες ) 
sea stalion.jpg 

Επισκεφτείτε την σελίδα να καταλάβετε τι είναι πιστό αντίγραφο, κύριοι που μας ντροπιάζετε συνέχεια με όλες αυτές τις ενέργειες για την ανάδειξη του;;;;;;;;;;
http://www.zinio.com/express3?issue=310844418
και προχωρήστε στις σελίδες 40 - 43

----------


## Στέφανος

μήπως είναι εύκολο να με καθοδηγήσετε πώς θα ανεβάσω φωτό που είναι 1,5 2 ΜΒ [πώς θα τις "μικρύνω" δηλ. - σόρυ αλλά είμαι λίιιιγο άσχετος!]

----------


## Arthur

Στέφανε γεια σου. Θα σου υποδείξω έναν απλό γρήγορο τρόπο για σμίκρινση των φωτο και σε μέγεθος και σε kb...Αλλά όχι και τον καλύτερο.
"¶νοιξε " την φωτο με paint (Menu....Accessories) στην συνέχεια στο Image πήγαινε στο Stretch/Skew...Και στο Stretch καθόρισε τις τιμές που θέλεις απο το 100% και κάτω...συνήθως 20-30 είναι καλά....
Στην συνέχεια κάνε save as (και σε τύπο φωτο bmp) και ονόμασε την νέα σου εικόνα διαφορετικά απο την πρωτότυπη...
Δες τα kb της νέας φωτο και αν σε ικανοποιούν (για forum καλά είναι απο 30-45 kb) στην συνέχεια πρέπει να ανεβάσεις την φωτο μέσω κάποιου Server Πχ. ImageShack) και να κάνεις copy paste τον το link που θα σου δώσει.
Σε περίπτωση που τα kb δεν σε ικανοποιούν επιλέγεις Edit και Undo και επαναλλαμβάνεις την διαδικασία αυξομειώνοντας το 100%.
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα....

----------


## sylver23

oi φωτο μπορουν να ανεβουν και κατευθειαν στο ναυτιλια.χωρις παροχη απο αλλο σαιτ.επειδη ομως ειμαστε εκτος θεματος στεφανε αν θες σε πμ να σε βοηθησω

----------


## Στέφανος

αργω 1.jpg

αργω & μπρουφας.jpg

παραπλέοντας την Θεσπρωτία με το συνοδευτικό Γ. Μπρούφας (Ι)

----------


## .voyager

Η Αργώ στο αλιευτικό καταφύγιο του Μύτικα Αιτ/νίας, στο άδοξο τέλος του πλου της.

IMG_0024.JPG

----------

